
QuickOffice Will Be Discontinued - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2014/06/quickoffice-will-be-discontinued.html
======
roryokane
The announcements says the discontinuation is because of “the integration of
Quickoffice into the Google Docs, Sheets and Slides apps”. But I don’t see any
sign of this integration. With the latest Docs app, I can’t open a .docx file
from my Google Drive; only Document Viewer and Quickoffice can open it.

Not that I’m too fussed; I never edit documents on mobile anyway. I use styles
often, and neither Quickoffice nor Docs on Android support styles (e.g. header
styles).

~~~
jalammar
I believe they announced this integration at Google I/O. When you get an
office document as an attachment, you no longer have to download it or import
it into Docs. You would be able to open, edit, and save it in the same office
format right from Docs/Sheets/Slides.

------
Flenser
Will I be able to uninstall the one that was preinstalled on my phone?

------
coreymgilmore
Not really too surprised seeing that Google Drive/Docs/etc. now allows MS
Office file editing. Glad to see that I will gain a free spot in my app drawer
now that the Drive apps for editing are all separate.

------
sheetjs
Has google drive/docs won the space, or is there still interest in a non-
cloud-based document / spreadsheet / presentation editor?

~~~
nilsimsa
I'v heard that businesses, the primary users of
document/spreedsheet/presetation editor software are totally okay to put their
confidential information in cloud storage format.

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
In that case they are being idiotic.

It only takes one person doing something on a compromised internet connection
(Captive portals that replace certificates, etc, etc) for your "confidential"
information to be leaked.

(Note: if said cloud storage does encryption on top of HTTPS and/or proper
certificate pinning (although this can cause other issues), this may not be
the case. But that is not true too often, for example with web interfaces.)

~~~
smnrchrds
I'm pretty sure that was sarcasm.

------
nodata
Time to go back to OfficeSuite again!

------
porter
google is training me not to use their new products.

------
packetslave
Blog spam. Actual update is here:
[http://googleappsupdates.blogspot.com/2014/06/removal-of-
qui...](http://googleappsupdates.blogspot.com/2014/06/removal-of-quickoffice-
from-google-play.html)

~~~
plorkyeran
The linked article has a lot more information than the official announcement.

~~~
dang
Ok, we switched it back.

